# cockapoo cake



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Has any one tried to make one before ???
This is my attempt 
Marzy


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Fantastic - Apart from the fact it's not whizzing around the room in a blur.

It's a cakeypoo.
I'll PM you my address for a slice


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I love it that is so cute


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys 
I'm not a cake baker by any means but I thought it came out brilliantly 
A surprise for hubbys birthday Sat !!! 
Hope he likes it 
Marzy 
X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

You did a brilliant job with this. The eyes are so expressive - spot on!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's good, sure your husband will love it


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is fantastic, well done


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am very impressed. Well done! What did you use for the forms?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry what do u mean by forms? 
Marzy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very impressive. 

I think Fairlie means cake tins?? Maybe.. I'm probably wrong.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I used 2 sandwich tins and a loaf tin and cut to shape it 
I'm well impressed with result 
Marzy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Were you following a pattern, or did you make it up - if so quick make some instructions and market your cockapoo cake pattern - bound to be a hit


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I agree 
I just used my imagination 
Cut where I needed too 
That's my creation !!!!! 
Simple really 
Slightly like a car !! 
Then sort the head . That's the hardest part x x


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She means the cake pans or "molds" to put the cake batter in and then bake to get the cake to come out a certain shape.

I love the eyes!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry, I meant molds...the things used to form the shape. You are talented to be able to cut all that freehand and then ice it! How did you keep the cake from crumbling into the icing?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Sorry, I meant molds...the things used to form the shape. You are talented to be able to cut all that freehand and then ice it! How did you keep the cake from crumbling into the icing?


You have to chill it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't laugh   I have iced hundreds of cakes in my day, but multiple cut sides of unusual shapes, chilled or not, would be beyond me! Unless you pipe the icing on?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

It wasn't easy but once u get the initial shape 
The head was the hardest 
I made way too much icing 
Struggled to get it jet black too 
I let the icing come to room temp 
Made it easier to manoeuvre lol
I loved making the nose and collar and eyes 

Hope it tastes nice!!!!!! 

Marzy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Its brilliant, I would have a go at doing one but I would really hate cutting into it!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is brilliant


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Best cake ever! Hope hubby enjoys it too x


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks all 
Hubby was well impressed 
Didn't realise how big it was!!!!!
Marzy


----------

